# 83090 and 85730



## jleigh (May 15, 2008)

a blood screen was given to determine the risk of a patient for developing blood clots.

two of these tests weren't covered by the insurance. 

Any suggestions about using codes 83090 Homocysteine and
85730 Thromboplastin Partial Time?


----------

